# lungfish & tankmates



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Well I took the divider out of the tank with the goldy pleco & 25" lungfish quite some time back now and they havent get into any scuffs yet, so today a friend gave me a P. niger thats close to 18" im thinking and another smaller cat I dont know the species. but the P.niger is hangin with the lung and he seems to be fine with it too







I cant believe it, here is a pic of them 









then here is a shot of the other smaller cat, its about 7" long, can anyone tell me what it is??, I was scared to put the little guy in wit the lung because im sure he would be a snack in minutes.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

lung fish are the coolest fish that can be owned and they have legs too. they are very primitive fish closely related to amphibians.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow, great pattern on your lungfish









Btw: Is it an active fish?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

my lungfish was real active and it was so funny when it ate it would chew and spit out food speciall the pellets then swallow it you could hea it munching they are bad ass 2.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

o that "lil cat" is a synodontis i belive. they are used in cichlid tanks alot

wtf you also have a flat shelled turtled in it 2 rofl thats crazy


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I think the 'little' cat is _Synodontis multipunctatus_ or a species very similar.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they look great Will









love the FRT too


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

very impressive i like it


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks guys, the lung is pretty active, especially if I havent fed him in a day or two. he just watches me walk by, tehn follows me to the end of the tank. He is a kick in the ass to feed. I have had him for about 15 months and he has grown 14" in that time. Normally he would kill everything in the tank but I guess these guys are just a bit bigger then he is used to. the goldy pleco is an easy 14" and the niger is pushing 18"
I had to put the Syno. into the ray tank last night because the FRT was biting the hell outta him. He seems to be doing fine with the rays so far.


----------

